# Am I doomed...



## DoubleD (11/3/19)

I am currently unemployed, my previous boss just closed his business last month due to cancer, which leaves me high and dry. I also live in a small town (langebaan) where 'good positions' are scarce, now Im sitting here applying for jobs that require someone with their own transport but I dont have my own transport either. And all of this is depressing me to no end that I feel doomed, hopeless.
My employment history also looks sad to me

Latest to first job --
Name of Institution: Langebaan Watersport Rescue Service
Position Held: Skipper
Years Employed: 2 Years

Name of Institution: Windtown Resort Langebaan
Position Held: Maintenance Manager
Years Employed: 5 month contract during off season of 2018

Name of Institution: HJM Distributors
Position Held: Logistics Manager
Years Employed: 2 Years

Name of Institution: Muri Beach Resort / Nautilus
Position Held: Tiller/Handyman
Years Employed: 6 month contract 


Name of Institution: Kemcal Pro Flooring
Position Held: Partnership/Owner
Years Employed: 4 Years

Name of Institution: Cash Crusaders – Vredenburg Branch
Position Held: Branch Manager
Years Employed: 2 Years full time

Name of Institution: Leisurescapes
Position Held: Marketing Liaison
Years Employed: 1 Year

Name of Institution: West Coast Café (Family owned Business)
Position Held: Manager/Shop Keeper
Years Employed: 4 Years


I dont know what to do anymore, end of the month I'm calling my dad in Vredenburg to ask if I can move back into his house at the age of 37, I cant tell you how much that drives me crazy.

Dont even know why I said all of this on the EcigsSA forum, Im lost

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/3/19)

@DoubleD - mate, I wish I had an easy solution for you, but I don't. All I can say is hang in there. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Elmien (11/3/19)

Vape King is hiring. See this post: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-king-jobs.t34177/#post-498317. The jobs are in Kuilsrivier, Capetown. It is only an hour and a half's drive from Langebaan. I hope you find something soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/3/19)

What @RenaldoRheeder said.

Hang on in there, something will come up.

I wasn't so fortunate - being deaf myself is harder in the job market and I've been without a job just over 5 years and living with my parents at 39. Going to the UK is my last resort in finding work that is disability friendly.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (11/3/19)

@DoubleD 

Hang in there - and holding thumbs for you that you can get something.

That VK job is for Vapour Mountain's new Vape King store. I think they are looking for a manager and also for retail staff. Check it out and maybe chat to @Oupa . Heck man, you know your vaping and it might just be something great.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (29/6/19)

@DoubleD sometimes you just have to toss the rules bro.
I was in somewhat of a simular position not to long ago. I took a job that pays little but at least I love what I do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RynoP (29/6/19)

I am in about the same position for more than a year now. It isn't easy and no light at the end of th tunnel yet. Im a electrcian. Tried to take a break from that and become an estate agent. Was doing okay for a while untill the business closed down.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (29/6/19)

@DoubleD I'm sorry about your situation. Been there myself a long time ago and I was eating sugar and popcorn just to survive. I went to many interviews before I was finally offered a job, but I remember how difficult just going for an interview was, because I had to put petrol in the car just to get there. You're in a worse situation because you said you don't have a car. It's extremely difficult, I would think, to live on the West Coast without a car as there's no public transport system here, as far as I know.

I've seen your name on the forum before but I didn't realise that you live in Langebaan. I'm in Yzerfontein and sometime within the next week or two I need to go to Vredenburg, so if you need a lift let me know. I'll give you some juice too - can't have a vaper without juice! PM me your phone number so that I can contact you before I go to Vredenburg and also let me know which flavour profile(s) you prefer.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (29/6/19)

RynoP said:


> I am in about the same position for more than a year now. It isn't easy and no light at the end of th tunnel yet. Im a electrcian. Tried to take a break from that and become an estate agent. Was doing okay for a while untill the business closed down.



@RynoP you might consider moving to New Zealand. Apparently they are in need of artisans. Someone I know, who is a plumber, was told this when he started the application process. It's a good life there - friends of mine emigrated a few years ago and they love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (29/6/19)

DoubleD said:


> I am currently unemployed, my previous boss just closed his business last month due to cancer, which leaves me high and dry. I also live in a small town (langebaan) where 'good positions' are scarce, now Im sitting here applying for jobs that require someone with their own transport but I dont have my own transport either. And all of this is depressing me to no end that I feel doomed, hopeless.
> My employment history also looks sad to me
> 
> Latest to first job --
> ...


I can say i almost know your pain as mine is just as bad
Whife past away December last year and now my the company i work for is going to retranch 60 of us. Will know in 60 days if i am one of them. 
We must just try to keep our heads up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/6/19)

Hi guys, as long as we keep on getting up when we are down we’ll make it. Joining the queue with you from 1August. Here’s hoping the future will be kind to us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (30/6/19)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> I can say i almost know your pain as mine is just as bad
> Whife past away December last year and now my the company i work for is going to retranch 60 of us. Will know in 60 days if i am one of them.
> We must just try to keep our heads up.



Whew that's a dark cloud that's over your head @Moerse Rooikat. I hope you'll be one of the lucky ones.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (30/6/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Hi guys, as long as we keep on getting up when we are down we’ll make it. Joining the queue with you from 1August. Here’s hoping the future will be kind to us.



Gosh, sorry to hear that @Room Fogger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (30/6/19)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> I can say i almost know your pain as mine is just as bad
> Whife past away December last year and now my the company i work for is going to retranch 60 of us. Will know in 60 days if i am one of them.
> We must just try to keep our heads up.



strongs Herman

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (30/6/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Hi guys, as long as we keep on getting up when we are down we’ll make it. Joining the queue with you from 1August. Here’s hoping the future will be kind to us.



strongs Francois

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/1/20)

I just got a random phone call from an ex boss, he's having some serious staff troubles and offered me the assistant branch manager position...


I think the universe felt the kind generosity @Hooked has been splashing me with recently and decided to ease up on me #aleins

My prayers toinght will be in hope of these good vibes to spread to those who need it

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Silver (26/1/20)

Great to hear @DoubleD !!
So glad for you
Hope it goes well with it!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/1/20)

DoubleD said:


> I just got a random phone call from an ex boss, he's having some serious staff troubles and offered me the assistant branch manager position...
> 
> 
> I think the universe felt the kind generosity @Hooked has been splashing me with recently and decided to ease up on me #aleins
> ...



Thanks bro. Glad you got sorted now we just need to throw a bone @Room Fogger 's way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/1/20)

DoubleD said:


> I just got a random phone call from an ex boss, he's having some serious staff troubles and offered me the assistant branch manager position...
> 
> 
> I think the universe felt the kind generosity @Hooked has been splashing me with recently and decided to ease up on me #aleins
> ...


Great news @DoubleD , congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/1/20)

@DoubleD 

What wonderful news!! WOW!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

